# Rub Joint



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I just tried my first rub joint with hot hide glue. I don't know if I did it right or not. Does one apply HHG to both jointed edges then rub them together until they grab? I never really felt a grab but the rubbing back and forth became harder to do.
Then what happens if the two pieces do not move readily? Are they as good as clamped or does one need to clamp them?
I did this with white Borg pine that was jointed face and edge. The through the thickness planer and then then untouched edge ripped on the TS. All came out on the money.
I clamped the two pieces just to see if I got any glue pop and I could not tell due to glue being present from the rubbing.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have never used hide glue, but I have done many projects with Titebond I using rub joints.

I wet both ends (not too much … just enough glue to cover with a thin film), rub the two pieces together then hold for about 30 seconds. I have used hundreds (maybe thousands?) of rub joints in segmented bowls and vessels that I have turned, and never had a joint failure. When I assemble the ring I do clamp it either with a hose clamp or rubber bands, but I know many segmented turners who say clamping isn't necessary.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've only done it with yellow glue but when it grabs there is no doubt.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

For best results, both surfaces but if that is difficult one will do. You only "rub" enough to be sure the surfaces are in good contact, then walk away. You can clamp if you like but then it wouldn't be a rub joint. 
It will be much stronger than the wood, won't creep like PVA, and can be reversed if you got it wrong. 
There are a couple of short videos here about different rub joints with HHG.
http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/31406


----------

